
A zebra's stripes put bloodthirsty flies into a tailspin - vezycash
https://www.popsci.com/zebra-stripes-confuse-horseflies?dom=rss-default&src=syn
======
vezycash
Can zebra stripes protect me from mosquitoes? That's what I want to know.

